# Turns out masturbation does cause social anxiety



## R3served

I don't know if I'm having a lucky couple of days but I remember a few days ago someone posted a thread about how masturbation can cause you to have anxiety.so I figured, what the heck? How does that have anything to do with social anxiety? Then I thought, hmm I might as well give it a try. I haven't masturbated in 3 days and I'm already starting to feel better. I know it's cause of masturbation because I haven't changed any of my normal routines besides refraining from masturbation. Plus I saw articles about the negative effects of masturbstion; anxiety, fatigue, blurry eyes, lower back pain, etc. i had all of those symptoms. I'm not ashamed to admit I masturbated once a day every day, seven days a week, 365 days a year, and that's gonna change. Trust me on this for those who masturbate a lot, limit ur masturbation and you will see positive results!


----------



## Cam1

Seen a million of these threads and still don't understand how masturbation and anxiety relate. 

Good for you though.


----------



## KTguitarist

Maybe its just a placebo effect? I can see why it might cause some lower self esteem issues..Like if your masturbating to porn all the time and feel guilty,gross....but I don't think it's the cause for anxiety. I hardly ever jerk...


----------



## R3served

Cam1 said:


> Seen a million of these threads and still don't understand how masturbation and anxiety relate.
> 
> Good for you though.


Same thing I thought until I tried it. It might have worked for me since I used to masturbate a lot and when I say a lot, I mean a lot.


----------



## Ivan AG

Is the only evidence for this claim just a bunch of anecdotes?

"I dunno how it works guys, just trust me on this"


----------



## Brasilia

maths debate 

lol 
we used to ask our Maths teacher if we could have a maths debate


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Brasilia said:


> maths debate
> 
> lol
> we used to ask our Maths teacher if we could have a maths debate


How would a math debate work? You argue over whether 2+6=8 or something?


----------



## Norfolkaaa

This makes no sense because its something that most people do SA or not.

lol


----------



## user0928

I've found out there is a strong clear relation between masturbation and anxiety/depression. It causes some kind of negative brain chemistry change for me. Something to do with dopamine maybe? I'll get back after I research about it.


----------



## Soilwork

Is there some secret organization that pays people to say this? I've said it before and I'll say it again, Masturbation is a healthy way to release sexual tension. There is no evidence to suggest masturbation causes social anxiety. It doesn't even make any sense as you are more likely to be stressed and and anxious without some kind of sexual release.


----------



## Cam1

Soilwork said:


> Is there some secret organization that pays people to say this? I've said it before and I'll say it again, Masturbation is a healthy way to release sexual tension. There is no evidence to suggest masturbation causes social anxiety. It doesn't even make any sense as you are more likely to be stressed and and anxious without some kind of sexual release.


Yes, the Catholic Church


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

lawd, not this again.

This may just be the most overposted topic, right after "Am I Ugly" and "I'm X and I've never had a GF"


----------



## evginmubutu

i think you could quit brushing your teeth and then 3 days later say 'not brushing my teeth helped my anxiety!!"

it's more that if you want the anxiety to stop anything will work


----------



## Persephone The Dread

this is weird as it's supposed to make you feel relaxed and happy due to the endorphin's. :S
Could be a placebo effect I guess. Or, do you experience shame for some reason when you masturbate? Could be somewhat related.

Also thanks for the advice, but I know it has no impact whatsoever either way for me lol.


----------



## Ivan AG

Wasn't there a thread on here at one time suggesting that too much water intake daily could cause anxiety?


----------



## WD3

I just went cold turkey a few days ago. There are a lot of success stories out there and I hope this helps. I have a good feeling it will. Only time will tell.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lawd, not this again.
> 
> This may just be the most overposted topic, right after "Am I Ugly" and "I'm X and I've never had a GF"


yup. its bull too.
i do it, i enjoy it. end of story.


----------



## Brasilia

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How would a math debate work? You argue over whether 2+6=8 or something?


dunno
but the ambiguity makes it ever more controversial...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Brasilia said:


> dunno
> but the ambiguity makes it ever more controversial...


Usually we would just ask the teachers personal questions so they would get distracted and waste time.


----------



## tehuti88

*"Turns out masturbation does cause social anxiety"*

But I don't masturbate! What caused MY social anxiety?? :cry


----------



## fetisha

I was going to buy a vibrator but nvm lol


----------



## Obama

I seriously don't understand how there's any link between social anxiety and masturbation.
This is complete and utter bull and you know it.

If you for some reason have deluded yourself into thinking this works, keep it to yourself. You don't have any evidence, and until you do, you need to shut up.

The last thing we need is _another_ reason for people getting paranoid about masturbating.
Jeez, what's wrong with the world?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

fetisha said:


> I was going to buy a vibrator but nvm lol


Do it. Maybe it's different for chicks. Maybe you'll get cured.


----------



## AussiePea

But but....it's so much fun!!


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Obama said:


> I seriously don't understand how there's any link between social anxiety and masturbation.
> This is complete and utter bull and you know it.
> 
> If you for some reason have deluded yourself into thinking this works, keep it to yourself. You don't have any evidence, and until you do, you need to shut up.
> 
> The last thing we need is _another_ reason for people getting paranoid about masturbating.
> Jeez, what's wrong with the world?


Our president has spoken.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap

It helps reduce my anxiety. Im not addicted though. Getting rid of any addiction is good for anxiety disorders in general. If its not an addiction I dont see how stopping could possibly help.


----------



## Obama

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Our president has spoken.


 Don't forget to vote in the election!
Oh, also don't forget that Romney is a loser.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Invisiblehandicap said:


> It helps reduce my anxiety. Im not addicted though. Getting rid of any addiction is good for anxiety disorders in general. If its not an addiction I dont see how stopping could possibly help.


 I didn't know girls masturbated.


----------



## WD3

Obama said:


> I seriously don't understand how there's any link between social anxiety and masturbation.
> This is complete and utter bull and you know it.
> 
> If you for some reason have deluded yourself into thinking this works, keep it to yourself. You don't have any evidence, and until you do, you need to shut up.
> 
> The last thing we need is _another_ reason for people getting paranoid about masturbating.
> Jeez, what's wrong with the world?


But Mr. President there is no proof god exists. Do you think people should stop going to church and participating in the religion of there choice until we prove so.

It may not work, but it is worth a try if you want to change and help yourself. There are a lot of success stories out there.


----------



## Brasilia

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> Usually we would just ask the teachers personal questions so they would get distracted and waste time.


must be a cultural thing


----------



## TigerB

Doesn't help at all against SA. Tried it several times before. The only thing it helped with athletic performances. And it sure as hell is not worth the frustration.


----------



## AussiePea

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I didn't know girls masturbated.


You have a lot to learn my young friend.


----------



## fetisha

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I didn't know girls masturbated.


:haha:doh


----------



## Puppet Master

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lawd, not this again.
> 
> This may just be the most overposted topic, right after "Am I Ugly" and "I'm X and I've never had a GF"


I can't believe I'm saying this I think I prefer those.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

Obama said:


> I seriously don't understand how there's any link between social anxiety and masturbation.
> This is complete and utter bull and you know it.
> 
> If you for some reason have deluded yourself into thinking this works, keep it to yourself. You don't have any evidence, and until you do, you need to shut up.
> 
> The last thing we need is _another_ reason for people getting paranoid about masturbating.
> Jeez, what's wrong with the world?


----------



## Nefury

evginmubutu said:


> i think you could quit brushing your teeth and then 3 days later say 'not brushing my teeth helped my anxiety!!"
> 
> it's more that if you want the anxiety to stop anything will work


Tried and tested. Doesn't work. Still anxious.

On to not showering for three days.


----------



## Ivan AG

Obama said:


> I seriously don't understand how there's any link between social anxiety and masturbation.
> This is complete and utter bull and you know it.
> 
> If you for some reason have deluded yourself into thinking this works, keep it to yourself. You don't have any evidence, and until you do, you need to shut up.
> 
> The last thing we need is _another_ reason for people getting paranoid about masturbating.
> Jeez, what's wrong with the world?


Read this while listening to this.


----------



## Special

Obama said:


> Don't forget to vote in the election!
> Oh, also don't forget that Romney is a loser.


Almost no posts, comes here pushing Obama's agenda.

Yeah right....

Anyway, I'm not from the USA but I want to ask what happened to Ron Paul?

Ron Paul seems to be the only one who has a brain.


----------



## R3served

You guys are missing the point. I'm not saying you should not masturbate at all. I'm speaking to those who masturbate everyday, that they should limit it and they'll see an improvement in their life if they limit it.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt

Ummmm I don't do that at all and I am still anxious.


----------



## tehuti88

hydinthebasmnt said:


> Ummmm I don't do that at all and I am still anxious.


Same for me. :/ The thread title is "Turns out masturbation *does cause social anxiety*." (Emphasis mine.) No clarifications stating that it causes it only for SOME people, or that there might be other causes, etc.

So I again ask only half facetiously, what are those of us who don't masturbate, yet still have social anxiety, supposed to do to remedy the situation, if the thread title is correct...?

There's nothing more annoying than a misleading thread title. :/


----------



## ravens

I've been this way for years. I've been shy and nervous for most of my life. I just don't believe it.


----------



## ACCV93

I would say combination of guilt complex and placebo


----------



## Persephone The Dread

tehuti88 said:


> Same for me. :/ The thread title is "Turns out masturbation *does cause social anxiety*." (Emphasis mine.) No clarifications stating that it causes it only for SOME people, or that there might be other causes, etc.
> 
> So I again ask only half facetiously, what are those of us who don't masturbate, yet still have social anxiety, supposed to do to remedy the situation, if the thread title is correct...?
> 
> There's nothing more annoying than a misleading thread title. :/


I agree, not to mention all the people here that have had social anxiety from a very young age.


----------



## Banco

the problem lies when viewing highly stimulating material, is when it rewires dopamine circulatory systems in some individuals.. Other then that keep fappin! But it should only be when in need to release sexual tension. (of course) If there is no need to, then you dont have to do it. 

One interesting aspect is when you stop the pornagraphy you naturally masterbate less.. Giving time for testosterone to build up and dopa to better regulate to find possible mates... After all, we are only human. Right?


----------



## Monotony

Not this again


----------



## jonny neurotic

I think we should have group masturbation as a form of therapy for SA. Lol


----------



## tronjheim

It's purely psychological.


----------



## SalviaVictim

There have been a few studies to show that abstaining from orgasm increases testosterone with peak affects after a weak, so the increase may make you more confident outgoing resulting in a reduction of anxiety.


----------



## Rich19

I'm not convinced, besides I don't think everyone on here masterbates


----------



## Luka92

Keep in mind that most people masturbate, and most of them don't have SA.


----------



## GD8

It's all bull**** and there have already been 30+ page threads about it, it's just beating a dead horse at this point.



Special said:


> Almost no posts, comes here pushing Obama's agenda.
> 
> Yeah right....
> 
> Anyway, I'm not from the USA but I want to ask what happened to Ron Paul?
> 
> Ron Paul seems to be the only one who has a brain.


People with brains don't get nominated silly



tehuti88 said:


> Same for me. :/ The thread title is "Turns out masturbation *does cause social anxiety*." (Emphasis mine.) No clarifications stating that it causes it only for SOME people, or that there might be other causes, etc.
> 
> So I again ask only half facetiously, what are those of us who don't masturbate, yet still have social anxiety, supposed to do to remedy the situation, if the thread title is correct...?
> 
> There's nothing more annoying than a misleading thread title. :/


Start masturbating and then stop maybe?


----------



## sanspants08

Luka92 said:


> Keep in mind that most people masturbate, and most of them don't have SA.


This. Yes, masturbating _all the time_ is not a good idea. Masturbating in general is as natural as eating. Wank it when you feel like it, but not just because it's there.


----------



## kreeper

If you choose to shut yourself in to masturbate rather than go out and socialize (if that's what stopping you), then maybe it's related in a vague way. Also, if you feel bad or "perverted" for masturbating, then that probably doesn't help your self-esteem. But obviously there are those who do not masturbate and have social anxiety, and those who masturbate that have no social anxiety whatsoever. Show me the studies and the p-values and maybe I'll modify my opinion.


----------



## ManOfFewWords

kreeper said:


> If you choose to shut yourself in to masturbate rather than go out and socialize (if that's what stopping you), then maybe it's related in a vague way. Also, if you feel bad or "perverted" for masturbating, then that probably doesn't help your self-esteem. But obviously there are those who do not masturbate and have social anxiety, and those who masturbate that have no social anxiety whatsoever. Show me the studies and the p-values and maybe I'll modify my opinion.


YES


----------



## d a n

Its not jerking it that causes social anxiety, its the addiction to porn that does it.

www.yourbrainonporn.com


----------



## VirginKing

I've been relgiously masturbating since i was 12. I was in another forum and someone told me i would reap some benefits sometime during the 90th day. 

I have pretty much nothing to loose. I'm terribly afraid of interacting with women i find attractive, I have terribly high social anxiety around them. Even my life aspects, I, wasted my years missing out on job opportunities from laziness, self-image, self-confidence issues and such. My youth years have been spent on nothing but gaming and watch others succeed in front of me.

Might as well give this thing a shot, Day 1 for me started yesterday.


----------



## ravens

I've been masturbating since I was about 13. I've stopped for a month or so a couple of times. It hasn't helped me when I've stopped but somebody else it might. I would look at myself and think yuck what girl is going to want somebody that's as fat as you are. I've lost a lot of weight but I wish I would've lost the weight years ago.


----------



## VirginKing

ravens said:


> I've been masturbating since I was about 13. I've stopped for a month or so a couple of times. It hasn't helped me when I've stopped but somebody else it might. I would look at myself and think yuck what girl is going to want somebody that's as fat as you are. I've lost a lot of weight but I wish I would've lost the weight years ago.


Have you ever seen the "Your Brain On Porn" youtube video?


----------



## ravens

VirginKing said:


> Have you ever seen the "Your Brain On Porn" youtube video?


No.


----------



## VirginKing

d a n said:


> Its not jerking it that causes social anxiety, its the addiction to porn that does it.
> 
> www.yourbrainonporn.com


yeah

The Great Porn Expirement video was the one I was talking about. Someone linked me that video in another forum, and it really got me thinking.

We can rationalize about it all we want, but until you haven't completed it for yourself, how can we be 100% certain?


----------



## VirginKing

ravens said:


> No.


check this video out.


----------



## ravens

I didn't watch any porn at all until I was in my early 20's and I didn't watch that much of it. It's been the last few years that I've been watching more porn but especially the last few months I've been watching almost every day.


----------



## jonjacob

Bawhahahahahahahaha dude ur for sure young, u have a lot to learn...beating off does not cause anxiety/depression/blurred vision (LOL), blindness or hairy palms. In ur head. Shaking hands with ben franklin improves sperm quality and allows u to be a better lover as u learn how to control urself and what turns u on. Some of yall are too funny, u take life WAY too seriously


----------



## ravens

I've been this way before I stated masturbating. I did have friends before I started masturbating, they were the ones that showed me magazines with naked women. Afterwards I haven't had any friends so who knows.


----------



## Chieve

No.

There is no link.

Kudos to you though.

You should be more relaxed so it should help you, unless you'll be so relaxed you'll be slacking off....


----------



## Slimeball

Turns out this is bullsh*t.


----------



## Bryan108

I think this is a case of just correlation rather than causation.


----------



## jonny neurotic

VirginKing said:


> yeah
> 
> The Great Porn Expirement video was the one I was talking about. Someone linked me that video in another forum, and it really got me thinking.
> 
> We can rationalize about it all we want, but until you haven't completed it for yourself, how can we be 100% certain?


first of all I find your life goals to be rather narcissistic. Secondly, the "yourbrainonporn" site is BS. I looked at it ages ago when it was mentioned in another thread about masturbation. All of the scientific papers mentioned are about the breading habits of rats and a few about dopamine receptors but NOTHING about masturbation and SA. On top of that I've suffered from SA my whole life and only recently have I began to grow out of it and masturbation has F*£% all to do with it.

Aaaaaaaaaaagh. This is just religious BS. Take it away and come back when you have some f*£%ing empirical data to back this up(which will be NEVER cos it's BS)!


----------



## lost91

Lol! When I saw this thread on the coping with SA page it said 69 posts, but now its 70 with this one.


----------



## Ivan AG

VirginKing said:


> yeah
> 
> The Great Porn Expirement video was the one I was talking about. Someone linked me that video in another forum, and it really got me thinking.
> 
> We can rationalize about it all we want, but until you haven't completed it for yourself, how can we be 100% certain?


I don't have to rationalize it.

I can tell you from personal weeks of abstaining that it's a crock of sh!t.

A steaming, smelly, somewhat unsightly crock of sh!t.

You know what works BEST and I mean 100% foolproof?

Exposure. Not sitting around wondering if jerking off today will break my confidence.

Think about that for a while.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Masturbation does not cause social anxiety. God!


----------



## ravens

I've been this way since I was a kid even before I masturbated.


----------



## CK1708

I think yes and no, I think you might feel better if you don't masturbate, but having said that I think you might not feel that great either


----------



## Solitaire1Ace

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lawd, not this again.
> 
> This may just be the most overposted topic, right after "Am I Ugly" and "I'm X and I've never had a GF"





Twelve Keyz said:


>


What actually happened to Vanilla Coke ? I used to drink that pop all the time when I was younger, and now that I think of it...I never noticed that they stopped selling it lol.


----------



## hopethishelps

I don't know if there's a direct link, but I do feel less "worthy" when I masturbate. I usually do it in the shower if I do it. I shower in the mornings and when I get to work or school, I think in my head "I wonder if these people know this guy just masturbated 30 minutes ago". People think I am a good kid and even though you can say there is nothing wrong with masturbation, it just feels wrong somehow. It makes me feel less of a man sometimes.


----------



## apx24

**** this bullsh*t


----------



## awfulness

all you guys getting defensive are just mad you have no self-control to follow through with trying this.

i'm on nearly 2 weeks of nofap and my social anxiety and confidence and depression are soooo much better. Also there's a noticable physiological effect to my libido. It's gone. I have very very low libido despite going from masturbating at least once every day to stopping for almost 2 weeks. You can't explain that unless it means that masturbation and porn caused changes to the chemicals in my brain and they are now going through a withdrawal effect and being reversed.


----------



## Parameter

There is no connection between masturbating and social anxiety. Stop with this bull****.


----------



## awfulness

Parameter said:


> There is no connection between masturbating and social anxiety. Stop with this bull****.


then how come my social anxiety is going away after i stopped masturbating? you can't explain that.

i just find it funny so many guys here are reacting so angrily, like they dont want to give up their fapping and wont admit they have a problem.


----------



## apx24

awfulness said:


> then how come my social anxiety is going away after i stopped masturbating? you can't explain that.
> 
> i just find it funny so many guys here are reacting so angrily, like they dont want to give up their fapping and wont admit they have a problem.


Why would I want to give it up, it's like the only thing I have left to look forward to in my goddamn life.


----------



## awfulness

apx24 said:


> Why would I want to give it up, it's like the only thing I have left to look forward to in my goddamn life.


exactly, youre addicted to it and youre using it as a replacement/distraction for your crappy life. when you quit it, you start overflowing with testosterone and dopamine and you could use that to start to actually fix your crappy life instead of just watching porn w/ your pants around your ankles to kill the pain. isn't that pathetic?


----------



## cloister2

Ivan AG said:


> I don't have to rationalize it.
> 
> I can tell you from personal weeks of abstaining that it's a crock of sh!t.
> 
> A steaming, smelly, somewhat unsightly crock of sh!t.


Different strokes... it works for some people. I wouldn't benefit from totally abstaining from alcohol, but that's what recovering alcoholics do.

Masturbation really can mess with your head. If someone wants to stop that's a lifestyle choice anyways.


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf

> Plus I saw articles about the negative effects of masturbstion; anxiety, fatigue, blurry eyes, lower back pain, etc


This is actually true. I always feel anxious the day after I masturbate which is why I usually only do it about twice a week or less. I think it has something to do with the fact that when you haven't had sex in a while, you are in "looking for sex" mode so you become more outgoing in order to find a mate or something like that.


----------



## apx24

awfulness said:


> exactly, youre addicted to it and youre using it as a replacement/distraction for your crappy life. when you quit it, you start overflowing with testosterone and dopamine and you could use that to start to actually fix your crappy life instead of just watching porn w/ your pants around your ankles to kill the pain. isn't that pathetic?


So am i meant to just stop? I can't man it's too hard, I know it's a cop out, but I don't know what to do, i can't stay in my bedroom or else i'll give in to the urges


----------



## tehuti88

It's amazing how in these threads I keep asking, what about those of us who don't masturbate or look at porn, what causes SA for us and/or how do we get rid of our anxiety?...and those who insist that masturbation/porn IS the issue never have any answer for people like me. :stu

(For those who say, "We never said it's the cause for EVERYBODY!"...look at the thread title. No words indicating this is the cause for SOME people, just a statement saying *THIS IS THE CAUSE*.)

I've already pointed this out but like I said, it never gets a decent answer.


----------



## AngelClare

I don't know if not masturbating alone works. But I do know that no masturbation + real sex works really well to reduce anxiety


----------



## Michael127

ACCV93 said:


> I would say combination of guilt complex and placebo


I think it is guilt too. They feel ashamed or something is triggered while masturbating. There is nothing more natural than masturbation, in the absence of a partner.


----------



## fredbloggs02

I still don't believe this is a universal principle. Perhaps if your...virility isn't so exhausted, you feel more confident you'll be able to take care of yourself. Perhaps the body or the mind associates reduced virility with a reduced ability to protect itself. Hopefully this isn't a socialized high, someone discontented ceasing to content themselves and thus finding self-acceptance like confession or Buddhism. I imagine masturbation for most people is a pretty half-arsed pursuit. Could it be that not half-murdering someone raises the mood of a conscientious unhappy/guilt-ridden individual?- getting on side with a number of people who approve of utter renunciation if you only half shut their traps...That's my a priori analysis. Straight as a sword! lol.


----------



## Desolate Outcast

tehuti88 said:


> It's amazing how in these threads I keep asking, what about those of us who don't masturbate or look at porn, what causes SA for us and/or how do we get rid of our anxiety?...and those who insist that masturbation/porn IS the issue never have any answer for people like me. :stu


The answer for you is that the title of this thread is wrong. :roll

I believe if someone was born normal, then gets heavily into porno and self-pleasuring, that will cause them to withdraw and resemble someone with social anxiety. For those people, stopping may allow them to return to normal.

But the above won't apply for someone who was already withdrawn and anxious even as a child. Of course ANY addiction will make healthy relationships impossible and aggravate your existing problems.

At my former job, there was a group of loud, jerky guys. From their conversations, it was clear they watched way too much porn, yet none of them were shy and withdrawn.


----------



## Ivan AG

I was a bit pissed off earlier about this thread, but I'll try to give a more balanced description of my experience this time.

Basically, I abstained for 14 days straight earlier in the year and I can't remember feeling more sh!t in a long time.

Constant sexual arousal+escalated anxiety in my body (tremors,tightness, etc.) + constant restlessness.

What was really bothering me was the fact that I was not feeling the urge to go out and party/socialize. I felt cheated because there were all these promises of a "new life" or what have you after you've abstained for a while and I wasn't noticing any results.

Abstaining for me was like having SAD on crack cocaine. A hyper-mega inflated version of the disorder. No thanks.


----------



## dinosawr

tehuti88 said:


> It's amazing how in these threads I keep asking, what about those of us who don't masturbate or look at porn, what causes SA for us and/or how do we get rid of our anxiety?...and those who insist that masturbation/porn IS the issue never have any answer for people like me. :stu
> 
> (For those who say, "We never said it's the cause for EVERYBODY!"...look at the thread title. No words indicating this is the cause for SOME people, just a statement saying *THIS IS THE CAUSE*.)
> 
> I've already pointed this out but like I said, it never gets a decent answer.


Quit being silly. He never said it's _THE_ cause; no one did. He just said that it _does_ cause it (which does NOT imply that it's the only cause), followed by sharing an anecdote about how he stopped masturbating and suddenly saw improvement. But even then, he admitted that he didn't know if it was just him or if he was having a lucky couple of days.

Beyond that, I think this entire thread is ridiculous. The masturbation addicts are basically saying it's 100% okay, that they do it three times a day but that it doesn't matter because nothing bad could EVER come from it, ever, under any circumstances, and anyone who so much as suggests otherwise is stupid and wrong (hardcore denial, imo). Then you've got people using anecdotes as the final word on 100% of the socially anxious population, and then, even more amusingly, you've got people using anecdotes _against_ the people who made arguments based on anecdotes, like _their_ anecdotal evidence is better or something.

Here's a moderately interesting article on the topic, for those actually interested:

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-the-cowardly-lion-just-masturbating-too-much

I personally don't think there's anything wrong with masturbation in moderation. But if you're doing it every single day, and can't stop even when you want to, chances are you're addicted. Quit being in denial about it and just admit it, even if you keep doing it. Hell, I admit it, I'm addicted too. And I say that while having an opinion that the chemical cocktail of dopamine, serotonin and acetylcholine delivered to my neurons every day is NOT healthy, even if moderate masturbation would be. But it's not as though there's any physical risk, so by all means, do whatever you want. I know I will.

As an aside, I consider myself a recovered socially anxious person. And I reached my recovery while masturbating every day or every other day. Having said that, on the occasions when I abstain for a couple days, I almost immediately find myself more confident, assertive, and much more willing to approach girls. Take that however you want.


----------



## awfulness

Ivan AG said:


> I was a bit pissed off earlier about this thread, but I'll try to give a more balanced description of my experience this time.
> 
> Basically, I abstained for 14 days straight earlier in the year and I can't remember feeling more sh!t in a long time.
> 
> Constant sexual arousal+escalated anxiety in my body (tremors,tightness, etc.) + constant restlessness.
> 
> What was really bothering me was the fact that I was not feeling the urge to go out and party/socialize. I felt cheated because there were all these promises of a "new life" or what have you after you've abstained for a while and I wasn't noticing any results.
> 
> Abstaining for me was like having SAD on crack cocaine. A hyper-mega inflated version of the disorder. No thanks.


dude. doesn't that sound exactly like withdrawing from a drug to you? your body is craving for an addiction that you were trying to quit. of course you feel like ****. That's why nofap and yourbrainonporn.com says it'll take at least 90 days to reset your brain back to normal.

this just sounds exactly like a heroin addict getting angry at people telling him to quit because he tried to quit one time for 14 days and it didn't feel good. no **** it doesn't feel good, but it gets better.


----------



## The Quiet Girl

Looks like I'm not getting cured any time soon then, lol. Honestly masturbation makes me feel more relaxed. I don't see the problem in that.


----------



## Barette

I don't get how this could cause SA at all. I never watch porn, and don't masturbate either. So it's odd that I've had SA my entire life and it's been increasing in severity. I think it's just that you're not focusing so much on urges and feeling a need to do something, causing anxiety that might manifest socially. IDK. I just think that idea is dumb, though.


----------



## Ivan AG

awfulness said:


> dude. doesn't that sound exactly like withdrawing from a drug to you? your body is craving for an addiction that you were trying to quit. of course you feel like ****. That's why nofap and yourbrainonporn.com says it'll take at least 90 days to reset your brain back to normal.
> 
> this just sounds exactly like a heroin addict getting angry at people telling him to quit because he tried to quit one time for 14 days and it didn't feel good. no **** it doesn't feel good, but it gets better.


What exactly are you trying to do here? Change my mind on this topic?

You can't, because my own experience tells me that masturbation is a straw man.

Inaction by sitting around waiting for motivation is the problem.


----------



## AngelClare

Well, if you commit yourself to not masturbating and instead vow that the only way you'll get sex is with another person that might motivate you. The sexual desperation might give you the motivation you need to overcome your fear.

That's the only rational way I can imagine not masturbating might lead to overcoming social anxiety.


----------



## awfulness

Ivan AG said:


> What exactly are you trying to do here? Change my mind on this topic?
> 
> You can't, because my own experience tells me that masturbation is a straw man.
> 
> Inaction by sitting around waiting for motivation is the problem.


nah i don't really care what you do, i'm just telling you that your logic is silly. there will probably be a lot of benefits if you can make it through a couple months of no porn and masturbation, but it takes some work and it's up to you whether you want to go through that or not, not me.

all i'll say is i haven't been masturbating for 10 days and i can feel actual physiological differences in my brain, both good and bad. good: much higher confidence and reduced social anxiety. bad: libido is really low, i've gotten past the super horny stage and into the "flatline" stage where i just lose most of my libido. So that's no fun either, but i'm going to keep at it and see if that changes, and it should change according to a lot of reports from others who went through exactly the same things that i'm going through.


----------



## Ivan AG

So I take it you're a recovering addict?

Porn addict?


----------



## tehuti88

dinosawr said:


> Quit being silly. He never said it's _THE_ cause; no one did. He just said that it _does_ cause it (which does NOT imply that it's the only cause), followed by sharing an anecdote about how he stopped masturbating and suddenly saw improvement. But even then, he admitted that he didn't know if it was just him or if he was having a lucky couple of days.


I'm not being silly. (Though I admit I'm not having a tizzy or anything, just wishing people who post threads like this could see the holes in their arguments.) I can only go on what the OP and his thread itself say.

The title claims "Turns out masturbation *does cause* social anxiety." Like I said, no modifiers claiming it causes it SOMETIMES or in SOME people or that there are OTHER causes also (saying it DOES CAUSE social anxiety, without any modifying words to clarify it, DOES mean the same thing as saying it's THE cause), which a responsible user would have made sure to include in their subject title, so those for whom this is not the issue could just skip the thread. (There ARE people who are so desperate as to click on anything...me, I just did it for amusement's sake.)

And like I said, I brought this argument up earlier and was basically brushed off/ignored while the OP replied to others who were contradicting him. I assume he has no argument or advice for people for whom this is not the cause...and that's fine, I just wish he could admit it, and choose thread titles more carefully in the future. I have nothing against the OP or his argument, but it's irksome when people claim to have THE solution to a problem that has many different solutions and sometimes none at all. And when people point out a big flaw in the argument only to have it be completely ignored.

This here too:

*But even then, he admitted that he didn't know if it was just him or if he was having a lucky couple of days.*

He shouldn't have claimed in the title he had the solution when he didn't, not really. "Turns out masturbation does cause social anxiety! I think. Maybe. Well, for me at least. But I'm not sure, I'll need to test it further." :|

One can only respond to what a person *actually says*. That's what I was replying to.

Tl;dr--think before coming up with inaccurate thread titles, and perhaps test a theory more fully before claiming you have the solution to SA. And keep in mind that A solution isn't necessarily THE solution. Just saying.

Aside from that I actually agree with most of the rest of your post. :stu And I've argued this into the ground so...


----------



## lost91

If masturbation caused SA then billions of people in the world would suffer this terrible disease


----------



## MrQuiet76

I'm glad this works for you, but I really don't think this applies to most people... if anything it's probably a placebo effect... years ago, I would go weeks or months at a time without spanking the money and during those times, my SA was at it's worst.... since then, I whack the weasel much more often and my SA is a ton better... but if it works for you then keep it up!!


----------



## AngelClare

Ivan AG said:


> So I take it you're a recovering addict?
> 
> Porn addict?


Aren't we all? (males)


----------



## dinosawr

tehuti88 said:


> The title claims "Turns out masturbation *does cause* social anxiety." Like I said, no modifiers claiming it causes it SOMETIMES or in SOME people or that there are OTHER causes also (saying it DOES CAUSE social anxiety, without any modifying words to clarify it, DOES mean the same thing as saying it's THE cause)
> 
> [. . .]
> 
> One can only respond to what a person *actually says*. That's what I was replying to.
> 
> Tl;dr--think before coming up with inaccurate thread titles, and perhaps test a theory more fully before claiming you have the solution to SA. And keep in mind that A solution isn't necessarily THE solution. Just saying.


Sorry, but I've gotta respond to this. I find it interesting that you're emphasizing what he 'actually says' while putting words into his mouth. The fact is, you made an assumption. There's nothing wrong with that, except that it turned out to be wrong.

If I say, "Turns out winning the lottery *does cause* you to become rich," I'm hardly implying that winning the lottery is the ONLY WAY in the world to become rich. If you decide to interpret it that way, by all means, go ahead. But I can hardly be blamed for that misunderstanding.

"But he didn't say SOME or SOMETIMES!" Sorry, it doesn't work that way. _Especially_ when you want to talk about what he 'actually says.' You wanna talk about what he actually said? Show me where he said 'for ALL people' or 'is THE cause,' and I'll concede right now. Otherwise, you can't just *assume* that's what he means and then blame him for not being clear.

In formal logic, there's a defined term for what you're doing right now, it's called "affirming the consequent." Yes, it's a typical *assumption* made in everyday speech. No, that doesn't change the fact that it's still an *assumption*. In this case, the wrong one.

I'm sorry you didn't find the answers you were looking for here, and perhaps this individual _would_ be better off clarifying his meaning in the future. But there's absolutely nothing wrong with what he said nor how he phrased it. If you really want to blame something, blame the English language.


----------



## Bluueyyy

It's very hard to say that "something" causes SA... I mean you would need to have pretty strong evidence to say that


----------



## Barette

I don't see why we're getting so nit picky with the semantics. Either way he's implying a very strong correlation, a direct correlation if I remember, between masturbation and SA.


----------



## Ivan AG

AngelClare said:


> Aren't we all? (males)


No.

We're not.


----------



## awfulness

Ivan AG said:


> No.
> 
> We're not.


not all, but many of us are. you're one of them. so am i.


----------



## Ivan AG

awfulness said:


> not all, but many of us are. you're one of them. so am i.


Now we're getting personal. Don't go there or make assumptions.


----------



## awfulness

Ivan AG said:


> Now we're getting personal. Don't go there or make assumptions.


well if someone were to quit doing something for only 14 days and then begin getting the shakes, it would be a reasonable assumption to say there might be some type of addiction going on there.


----------



## geoxadem

Maybe it isn't the #1 cause, it sure as hell is involved with social anxiety. If the only way you can get off is via real sex,you'll see that socializing will improve, as sex is humans #1 goal in life.


----------



## Desolate Outcast

AngelClare said:


> The sexual desperation might give you the motivation you need to overcome your fear.


How is "sexual desperation" in any way a good thing?  That should not be someone's motivation for meeting people.

Pleasuring yourself is better than being driven to have anonymous sex with multiple partners, risking STDs and pregnancy. It's much safer emotionally and physically than real sex with anyone but one's life partner.


----------



## JohnWalnut

Bluueyyy said:


> It's very hard to say that "something" causes SA... I mean you would need to have pretty strong evidence to say that


Anecdotal evidence is the strongest kind of evidence known to man.


----------



## Billius

there are way too many of these threads


----------



## retepe94

What about the non SA dudes who masturbate, does anything happen to them?

Masturbation is natural


----------



## Ender

I think SA causes or increases the amount of masturbation not the other way around.


----------



## BobtheBest

AngelClare said:


> Aren't we all? (males)


LOL nope


----------



## retepe94

Billius said:


> there are way too many of these threads


Sadly i agree


----------



## retepe94

R3served said:


> I don't know if I'm having a lucky couple of days but I remember a few days ago someone posted a thread about how masturbation can cause you to have anxiety.so I figured, what the heck? How does that have anything to do with social anxiety? Then I thought, hmm I might as well give it a try. I haven't masturbated in 3 days and I'm already starting to feel better. I know it's cause of masturbation because I haven't changed any of my normal routines besides refraining from masturbation. Plus I saw articles about the negative effects of masturbstion; anxiety, *fatigue, blurry eyes, lower back pain,* etc. i had all of those symptoms. I'm not ashamed to admit I masturbated once a day every day, seven days a week, 365 days a year, and that's gonna change. Trust me on this for those who masturbate a lot, limit ur masturbation and you will see positive results!


It hasn't done that to me or the other lads i know that obviously masturbate.


----------



## awfulness

why knock it before you've tried a full 90 day reboot? you're not as weak as you think you are that you can't do it for 90 days, once you go on a streak for a couple weeks it gets a lot easier to keep it going and you might see a huge difference mentally.

i'm on nearly 2 weeks and i'm not actually turning into some kind of desperate sex fiend who wants to screw anything that moves. I feel a lot more controlled and confident in myself. My sex drive is actually a bit lower and more healthy.


----------



## retepe94

awfulness said:


> why knock it before you've tried a full 90 day reboot? you're not as weak as you think you are that you can't do it for 90 days, once you go on a streak for a couple weeks it gets a lot easier to keep it going and you might see a huge difference mentally.
> 
> i'm on nearly 2 weeks and i'm not actually turning into some kind of desperate sex fiend who wants to screw anything that moves. I feel a lot more controlled and confident in myself. My sex drive is actually a bit lower and more healthy.


I've gone on breaks from masturbation in the past and i didn't notice less SA, but then the feeling to masturbate was even stronger and it felt nicer masturbating at the end of these breaks.
However i was forced not to masturbate once cause i went to my cousins for most of the summer holiday and had to share my room with a friend. I didn't know anything about SA back then.

I haven't tried a big break for time though and i'm not going to. There are other solutions, but then i need to seriously do them if i wanna overcome SA.


----------



## awfulness

retepe94 said:


> I've gone on breaks from masturbation in the past and i didn't notice less SA, but then the feeling to masturbate was even stronger and it felt nicer masturbating at the end of these breaks.
> However i was forced not to masturbate once cause i went to my cousins for most of the summer holiday and had to share my room with a friend. I didn't know anything about SA back then.
> 
> I haven't tried a big break for time though and i'm not going to. There are other solutions, but then i need to seriously do them if i wanna overcome SA.


not masturbating alone won't cure your sa magically, but it'll be a good extra boost to do among other things to help you get over anxiety.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Apparently, right, if you rub mustard on your chest while listening to Justin Bieber it will cure you of SA.

How can you say it wont work until you've tried it? I did it for a week and I had absolutely no SA what so ever. You can't prove that I am a deluded idiot or a liar, so there...


----------



## jonny neurotic

awfulness said:


> not masturbating alone won't cure your sa.


No, you have to do it with someone...


----------



## Royals

I know from experience not masturbating is healthy for your mental and spiritual state. But is it physically healthy? Even normal people have sex at least once a week to realize their sexual energy and tension. So not masturbating doesn´t cause weird bodily behavior?


----------



## the collector

Masturbation doesn't necessarily cause SA...but I think it can contribute to it by making a person more self centered.Having sex with yourself can only make you more introverted...and potentially self conscious.


----------



## Icestorm

Well, I know this isn't true, because I'm asexual and have never masturbated.


----------



## jonny neurotic

I think if you spend all your time in your bedroom jacking off to internet porn then you will probably make you SA worse, if you already have SA. Getting out into the world and interacting with people is good for your mental health. Not masturbating, unless you have someone with whom you can have sex, is just pointless self flagellation...


----------



## tehuti88

geoxadem said:


> Maybe it isn't the #1 cause, it sure as hell is involved with social anxiety.


Not in my case.



geoxadem said:


> ...as sex is humans #1 goal in life.


Not for me.

God I am getting so frigging sick of overgeneralizations. Why people just can't say, "Sometimes" or "For some people" or "For me personally, maybe not for you," I just can't understand!

I just had somebody in another thread inform me that it's fact that my parents caused my low self-esteem even though they didn't. Didn't matter that they didn't, according to him it wasn't opinion that they caused it, it was fact. This, from somebody who knows nothing about my life or upbringing or whatever. And now a bunch of guys (not all, but certainly SOME) saying that SA is caused or at least exacerbated by masturbation. Not for SOME people or in SOME cases or at least for THEM PERSONALLY...no modifying words. Just that it's the cause, period.

The ignorance is just amazing.

If I were a more spiteful person I'd start going around here telling people what the cause of their anxiety is. Never mind the facts in their individual cases and personal experience. I'd tell them it's something else, period. I'm sure they'd love somebody forcing an opinion on them as the truth.


----------



## rapidfox1

Masturbation does not caused social anxiety. I fapped by accident once but that didn't cause my social anxiety. Social anxiety is caused by social determinism, which is the theory that social interactions and constructs alone determine individual behavior .


----------



## dinosawr

tehuti88 said:


> God I am getting so frigging sick of overgeneralizations. Why people just can't say, "Sometimes" or "For some people" or "For me personally, maybe not for you," I just can't understand!
> 
> I just had somebody in another thread inform me that it's fact that my parents caused my low self-esteem even though they didn't. Didn't matter that they didn't, according to him it wasn't opinion that they caused it, it was fact. This, from somebody who knows nothing about my life or upbringing or whatever. And now a bunch of guys (not all, but certainly SOME) saying that SA is caused or at least exacerbated by masturbation. Not for SOME people or in SOME cases or at least for THEM PERSONALLY...no modifying words. Just that it's the cause, period.
> 
> The ignorance is just amazing.
> 
> If I were a more spiteful person I'd start going around here telling people what the cause of their anxiety is. Never mind the facts in their individual cases and personal experience. I'd tell them it's something else, period. I'm sure they'd love somebody forcing an opinion on them as the truth.


A couple things that might help alleviate the stress from this. For one, almost everything anyone ever says is an opinion, even if they don't specifically say "in my opinion." Including this. Second, when people don't say "all" or "the," they usually don't mean "all" or "the." I don't even know why you assume this automatically, but it is what it is.

All communication is a two-way street. First, one person encodes a message, and then another person interprets it. You can't ever control what other people say, but you certainly can decide how you interpret their message. I doubt you're inclined to take advice from me, but if I had to guess I'd say your frustration arises from pretty basic misunderstandings, which can easily be resolved by changing your perception of what other people mean just a teeny, tiny bit.

Am I right about that? I have no idea. It _is_ a huge generalization, after all, like what almost anyone on this forum says to you is (even if they don't explicitly say that). It's up to you to decide whether it has any basis at all in fact. I wish you the best, in any case.


----------



## cloister2

tehuti88 said:


> Not in my case.
> 
> Not for me.
> 
> God I am getting so frigging sick of overgeneralizations. Why people just can't say, "Sometimes" or "For some people" or "For me personally, maybe not for you," I just can't understand!
> 
> I just had somebody in another thread inform me that it's fact that my parents caused my low self-esteem even though they didn't. Didn't matter that they didn't, according to him it wasn't opinion that they caused it, it was fact. This, from somebody who knows nothing about my life or upbringing or whatever. And now a bunch of guys (not all, but certainly SOME) saying that SA is caused or at least exacerbated by masturbation. Not for SOME people or in SOME cases or at least for THEM PERSONALLY...no modifying words. Just that it's the cause, period.
> 
> The ignorance is just amazing.
> 
> If I were a more spiteful person I'd start going around here telling people what the cause of their anxiety is. Never mind the facts in their individual cases and personal experience. I'd tell them it's something else, period. I'm sure they'd love somebody forcing an opinion on them as the truth.


On the plus side, it sounds like you're ok to masturbate 'til the cows come home.'


----------



## Ello govnor

If masturbation causes social anxiety then pretty much everyone must have social anxiety like us then :no


----------



## tehuti88

Ello govnor said:


> If masturbation causes social anxiety then *pretty much everyone* must have social anxiety like us then :no


Not everyone masturbates. Look around the forum a bit and you'll find plenty of people here who don't, in fact.

And I'm done with this thread, because it seems to be loaded with people who love to toss out opinion or personal experience as fact that holds for everyone and seem incapable of understanding everyone is different. I know I won't be missed.


----------



## IRSadface

I can't believe this thread is still going. Put the word masturbation or virginity in the title of any thread and it will get 10x the replies of a thread from someone who is actually asking for some advice.:roll

Honestly sometimes It's like looking down at a bunch of apes.


----------



## awfulness

IRSadface said:


> I can't believe this thread is still going. Put the word masturbation or virginity in the title of any thread and it will get 10x the replies of a thread from someone who is actually asking for some advice.:roll
> 
> Honestly sometimes It's like looking down at a bunch of apes.


i just don't understand how most people in this thread are so insanely defensive and reactionary to the idea that maybe they should stop jerking themselves for a while. relax, it'll be fine if you don't jerk for a couple months, no one is threatening to take away your special alone time and you could start masturbating again at any time..


----------



## jimity

tehuti88 said:


> It's amazing how in these threads I keep asking, what about those of us who don't masturbate or look at porn, what causes SA for us and/or how do we get rid of our anxiety?...and those who insist that masturbation/porn IS the issue never have any answer for people like me. :stu
> 
> (For those who say, "We never said it's the cause for EVERYBODY!"...look at the thread title. No words indicating this is the cause for SOME people, just a statement saying *THIS IS THE CAUSE*.)
> 
> I've already pointed this out but like I said, it never gets a decent answer.


Masturbation does not cause social anxiety. It may help to exacerbate it in some way depending on how you think of yourself about doing it which can lead to low self-esteem.

If your mother was stressed out during her pregnancy with you this will weaken your soothing system and strengthen your stress response system. And if she was not good at soothing you while you were a baby (like feeding you when you were hungry or stopping you from crying) this will lead to further enhancement of the stress response system and shrinkage of the soothing system. This means you will be prone to anxiety at perhaps every new experience that comes your way and have rather poor ways with coping with stress. And of course we have temperamental shyness which can make people shy with no learning factors involved.

However, social anxiety is most likely caused by trauma that is repressed/blocked that happened long ago, even perhaps while you were inside the womb of your mother. If you can remember a painful event that happened to you, that event is not truely traumatic. The sort of traumatic events I'm talking about are events that happened repeatedly that lead to conclusions about other people/yourself. This is most likely a lack of love or fulfillment of a need in some way from parents or primary caregivers. These things are so painful that your brain had to block it out otherwise you would have perhaps died from the overload of pain. The trauma is placed in an isolated part of the brain where it cannot be accessed readily. It however exerts a force on the way you think, feel and behave. The fear system works on crude blueprints of the world. Events that even slighty resemble that of the original trauma will kick off the fear response and we then have generalised social anxiety.

As to get rid of social anxiety? Positive thinking, cognitive therapy, insights and connections, and the rest of the therapies out there do not actually deal with the real problem of having traumatic memories and the pain caused by them still inside of you.

Crying is much like urinating. It helps flush waste products out of the body. Perhaps this is why we cry when we are in pain and crying helps to flush out chemicals released when we are in pain???? The way towards a cure for social anxiety is by reliving these traumatic events in some kind of way and crying about them and this will begin to release the pain and slowly heal the mind.


----------



## IRSadface

It's just pathetic. The title is a joke. "Turns out masturbation does cause social anxiety" I mean WTF?. Like we're all suppost to say "ahhhh so there's my problem." This is suppost to be a place for support and advice about a serious mental condition, and what's the thread of the week about? masturbation causing social anxiety? am I the only one laughing at this? 

No Masturbation = More Testosterone
Much Masturbation = Less Testosterone

IT'S THAT SIMPLE.

If it makes you feel good, do it. If not, don't do it. There's just no need for 7 pages of this bullsh*t.


----------



## losermanlol

Damn, reading this thread has made me so tense I might need to...

Have a cup of tea. :S


----------



## krippledking

if masturbating is used as a coping mechanism, yea it can have a negative effect on the brain.


----------



## Nonsensical

Hey, I'm new here and I had to join this forum just to chime in here. I have never heard of a link of masturbation to anxiety before this, but years ago I noticed masturbation worsened my anxiety. When I stopped masturbating my libido lowered but became stronger at the same time and there was sexual tension--- but it was a very good thing that I had sexual tension in a way. I became less timid because of it and instead of reacting to situations with fear and bowing out of social situations I often became ensconced in them or reacted with anger. It is a fact that masturbation does effect hormones but it isn't fully understood... I always thought of it as similar to being blown out on constant cocaine use. Your dopamine sensors become numb from over use with cocaine and it causes prolonged sadness and anxiety when you stop use because normal hormones no longer do any thing for you. This is my opinion and I hope you are constructive in any responses because I am in no way implying it directly to every human being in the world but it may be applicable to people such as my self and I hope it helps some one. 

Stop masturbating for a while, just to give it a try. If not for the sake to see if it helps with SA then do it for the profound orgasms you feel after your hormone sensory comes back to life!


----------



## MrO8livious

Doesn't work for me. I don't feel any different if I go a long time without masturbating. I do however feel just a little depressed after masturbating but that passes pretty quickly.


----------



## jonny neurotic

I was going into hospital to visit my grandad a few months back when I met an old pal who works there as a porter. We exchanged a few pleasantries then he informed me that, on account of his shift really tiring him out, he was going home to "pull the head off it". Before I had registered what he said he added "Right off it"! He is one of the most social types I know.

Btw, I don't know why I bother posting in these threads but I do. I am paranoid enough to think that most of the people saying it worked for them are actually religious nuts who are lying to try to get other people to stop doing something they find disgusting. As for those that aren't lying, I would hazard that they are delusional. I have plenty experience of deluded fools who think that homeopathy, reiki, faith healing, crystal healing, dowsing and a whole bunch of other nonsense actually works. They can't demonstrate to me that it works and there is absolutely no decent empirical evidence for it but they just KNOW...


----------



## noscreenname

This would possibly only work in males if it isn't just placebo which I'm sure 98% it is. Abstaining for a while would in theory increase testosterone levels which would make you feel more confident and aggressive thus lowering your SA... for a while anyway. Other hormones come into play too I'm sure but I'm thinking the main one is testosterone since this has no effect on females. 

I'm guessing eventually your body would become accustomed to the normal levels of hormones and you would just become frustrated at not having a release as well as your SA returning. 

I think the key is moderation with anything you do. Anyway masturbation does not equal anxiety.


----------



## adam28

I've always thought there was little chance this actually was the cause but I recently came across a ted talk and a article...

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-the-cowardly-lion-just-masturbating-too-much

The link to the ted talk is in the article, and both do a good job of pointing out some basic biology of why masturbating can mess with your brains chemistry. When you masturbate you release dopamine, and too much can decrease your receptors and sesitivity so that the rest of the time you are depressed. How much is too much will vary from person to person of course. Anyway its interesting stuff, and seems like good psychology of why it may be true.


----------



## Kml5111

adam28 said:


> I've always thought there was little chance this actually was the cause but I recently came across a ted talk and a article...
> 
> http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-the-cowardly-lion-just-masturbating-too-much
> 
> The link to the ted talk is in the article, and both do a good job of pointing out some basic biology of why masturbating can mess with your brains chemistry. When you masturbate you release dopamine, and too much can decrease your receptors and sesitivity so that the rest of the time you are depressed. How much is too much will vary from person to person of course. Anyway its interesting stuff, and seems like good psychology of why it may be true.


Can the "damage" to the receptors be reversed?


----------



## probably offline

I feel like I've been transported back to the 50's.


----------



## steve2006

Kml5111 said:


> Can the "damage" to the receptors be reversed?


yes our brain is very mouldable. However the pathways will need to be rewired. This takes anywhere between 90-180 days depending on ones exposure to porn. It is a very long time and alot of people who start this journey never complete it. Porn is that addictive

It honestly depends on the person whether abstaining from masturbation will help with SA. From the studies I have read about, introverted people experience the best success.


----------



## Marc999

Everything in moderation they say.

If you play video games all day long, that's not really good for you.

If you crank the weasel all day long, that's not really good for you. 

(1) You'll be sore
(2) Shouldn't you be doing something more productive with your time?

It's a way to handle your anxiety perhaps, because it doesn't require much effort. Perfectly understandable given the circumstances.

It's a great way to fall asleep though, at least for guys.


----------



## Kml5111

steve2006 said:


> yes our brain is very mouldable. However the pathways will need to be rewired. This takes anywhere between 90-180 days depending on ones exposure to porn. It is a very long time and alot of people who start this journey never complete it. Porn is that addictive
> 
> It honestly depends on the person whether abstaining from masturbation will help with SA. From the studies I have read about, introverted people experience the best success.


For me I have noticed that I get very anxious if I masturbate ,say like in the morning, for like the rest of the day. I also get very irritable. I have recently decided to abstain because I heard that it can deplete your neurotransmitters. This and what you said of it affecting your "pathways". I also have recently stopped gaming as well. Being that it was the main thing I would do everyday since I was in high school.


----------



## tieffers

R3served said:


> Plus I saw articles about the negative effects of masturbstion; anxiety, fatigue, blurry eyes, lower back pain, etc. i had all of those symptoms.


I'm really confused by that. Could you maybe link to that article? The only reason I can see masturbation causing anxiety is if you have shame over it. Orgasms are actually really good for you. They produce HGH, DHEA, obviously serotonin and dopamine, and oxytocin. Oxytocin counteracts cortisol, and cortisol causes fear, anxiety, weakened immune system, and even obesity. So it follows that oxytocin produces long-term feel-goods. Reduces stress overall.

I suppose I can see why you'd have lessened social anxiety if you eliminate negative feelings about masturbating simply by not doing it. And if you really are benefiting from this, more power to you. Neurochemical evidence strongly disagrees with you, however. I don't think our bodies would be capable of facilitating this much of a dump of feel-good hormones if we weren't positively receptive to it.

Obviously, if you're seeing this much of an improvement, maybe it's the right thing for you personally to abstain. But I just thought I'd put my two cents in.

Confused about the lower back pain, though? That's awfully strange. Don't do these things in acrobatic positions, OP.

In all seriousness, I do hope things continue to improve for you.


----------



## life01

please show me the peer reviewed studies that show masturbation causes social anxiety, otherwise it just may be the placebo effect caused by guilt from social pressures, my guess is that most of the people who say masturbation does cause social anxiety are from very conservative christian American homes


----------



## always starting over

Like a few other people said, it's just a placebo. It's like Louis CK said, you can't just go jerk off and run out to go something, you need time to "process the shame". Lol

Seriously though, people will tell you that not masturbating will send off some signal to women that you're not desperate, but that's BS. When I stop for a few days, I'll get maybe a slight energy boost, but nothing else changes. Other times, I'll go somewhere after masturbating and feel more confident than usual, because I'm a little relaxed.


----------



## steve2006

Kml5111 said:


> For me I have noticed that I get very anxious if I masturbate ,say like in the morning, for like the rest of the day. I also get very irritable. I have recently decided to abstain because I heard that it can deplete your neurotransmitters. This and what you said of it affecting your "pathways". I also have recently stopped gaming as well. Being that it was the main thing I would do everyday since I was in high school.


Yes i feel the exact same way when i masturbate. I get brain fog and my anxiety levels go through the roof. Compare that to just 14 days of abstinence and the difference is remarkable. Good on you for doing it. I started the journey this time last year (discovered the site whilst procrastinating for exams). Though I havent rebooted fully I have made big progress and through the failures I learn more and more. When you relapse just dont binge. I have given up gaming too funnily enough. I did it after reading the book called the Demise of Guys. Basically talking about how video gaming and porn has ruined the present generation of guys. It was easier than porn to give up but I find I have tons more free time now.



life01 said:


> please show me the peer reviewed studies that show masturbation causes social anxiety, otherwise it just may be the placebo effect caused by guilt from social pressures, my guess is that most of the people who say masturbation does cause social anxiety are from very conservative christian American homes


Well who the hell can give you peer reviewed studies. Its your choice whether to do it or not. All I can give you is testimonials:
http://www.yourbrainrebalanced.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=ac19cd47c5490dba2c4cd924ea285df7&board=3.0
http://www.reddit.com/r/nofap

Its up to you whether you want to make the change or not. Clearly from your post you are happy with getting off to some pixels on the screen. Each to their own i suppose


----------



## life01

Its up to you whether you want to make the change or not. Clearly from your post you are happy with getting off to some pixels on the screen. Each to their own i suppose
steve2006 testimonials are not worth the paper there written on, you seem to think masturbation is wrong (correct me if im mistaken), heres a thought maybe thats the problem and not the masturbation persae, maybe its the guilt you feel expressing itself as anxiety. just a thought


----------



## adam28

life01 said:


> please show me the peer reviewed studies that show masturbation causes social anxiety, otherwise it just may be the placebo effect caused by guilt from social pressures, my guess is that most of the people who say masturbation does cause social anxiety are from very conservative christian American homes


I don't have any moral issue with masturbation, and I'm certainly not christian, but what those psychologists said in the article I linked made sense on a basic neuroscience level. To be honest I've probably averaged atleast once a day for the last 10+ years, so I have no moral problem with it. I think that when you become addicted is probably when you know you are masturbating too much and need to cut back or quit. I can't say whether it will help me or not since I've only quit for 3 days now, but when I think back to the times that were best for me I was not masturbating near as much.

I'm certainly not going to say whether this theory is true or not, but its worth looking in to. If they are right that you lose dopamine receptors as a result of masturbating too much, then you will be able to gain them back fairly quickly and see gains.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin

ummm ok...


----------



## life01

for it to be a valid theory there must be quantitative evidence underpinning it or at least enough qualitative evidence, cant see either, sorry


----------



## steve2006

life01 said:


> Its up to you whether you want to make the change or not. Clearly from your post you are happy with getting off to some pixels on the screen. Each to their own i suppose
> steve2006 testimonials are not worth the paper there written on, you seem to think masturbation is wrong (correct me if im mistaken), heres a thought maybe thats the problem and not the masturbation persae, maybe its the guilt you feel expressing itself as anxiety. just a thought


I have no issue with masturbation. Its porn which is used as the visual stimuli for masturbation that I have the problem with. Take the porn out of the equation and you will find alot of males will have no urge to masturbate.

If you dont use any stimuli whilst you masturbate there should be minimal dopamine release and affect on the brain. Its the porn which causes dopamine levels to rocket and hence issues with anxiety


----------



## life01

should i ask?what have got against porn?


----------



## millenniumman75

steve2006 said:


> I have no issue with masturbation. Its porn which is used as the visual stimuli for masturbation that I have the problem with. *Take the porn out of the equation and you will find alot of males will have no urge to masturbate. *
> 
> If you dont use any stimuli whilst you masturbate there should be minimal dopamine release and affect on the brain. Its the porn which causes dopamine levels to rocket and hence issues with anxiety


there you go.

Some things to consider when viewing porn (I have watched clips from former porn actors):
They don't clean the furniture.
Bodily fluids on skin is illegal in most areas, but it always seems to find it's way on film.
Early movies (possibly more current ones) were funded by Mafia people.
Quite a few actors come from broken homes.
Actors are required to test for chlamydia, gonorrhea, herpes, and HIV every 30 days to provide a test result document at time of filming. That did not prevent three separate HIV transmissions over the years (most recently was 2004 and 2010)...OR the 2012 syphilis outbreak, affecting over 100 actors in Europe and the USA. Even when treated for it, there is still a trace of having had it.
Many porn actors resort to prostitution for quicker money.
Porn producers will try and coax actors do things they don't want to do for more money.
Drugs and alcohol? Prolific on the set. In fact, there are doctors who will prescribe meds under the table to make sure actors are calm when filming!
Suicide is also an issue with actors. Most can't get out of the business until it is too late.


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland

I can see where masturbation would trigger anxiety with those who come from religions or cultures that look down on sex. Other than that, I don't think it causes anxiety. I agree that some of these organizations are probably paid off to make up these studies. I don't believe everything I hear.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

That anecdotal evidence was so convincing. I will never jerk it again, or ever have sex (same result, so ban that too, right?). 
Maybe I'll cut it off. Then everything will be great for me.

In seriousness, if you feel it works for you, fair enough, I'm happy for you.


----------



## Nonsensical

DreamerInSlumberland said:


> I can see where masturbation would trigger anxiety with those who come from religions or cultures that look down on sex. Other than that, I don't think it causes anxiety. I agree that some of these organizations are probably paid off to make up these studies. I don't believe everything I hear.


Hardly. I'm an undeniably avid sinner with hedonist ways, shame is some thing I don't have much of. I hold no religious beliefs but masturbation habits does alter my SA but that is only if I masturbate daily. If it's once every 3 days it doesn't make much difference to me.


----------



## Nonsensical

Forgive me I couldn't find the edit button on my post so I'm double posting.



millenniumman75 said:


> there you go.
> 
> Some things to consider when viewing porn (I have watched clips from former porn actors):
> They don't clean the furniture.
> Bodily fluids on skin is illegal in most areas, but it always seems to find it's way on film.
> Early movies (possibly more current ones) were funded by Mafia people.
> Quite a few actors come from broken homes.
> Actors are required to test for chlamydia, gonorrhea, herpes, and HIV every 30 days to provide a test result document at time of filming. That did not prevent three separate HIV transmissions over the years (most recently was 2004 and 2010)...OR the 2012 syphilis outbreak, affecting over 100 actors in Europe and the USA. Even when treated for it, there is still a trace of having had it.
> Many porn actors resort to prostitution for quicker money.
> Porn producers will try and coax actors do things they don't want to do for more money.
> Drugs and alcohol? Prolific on the set. In fact, there are doctors who will prescribe meds under the table to make sure actors are calm when filming!
> Suicide is also an issue with actors. Most can't get out of the business until it is too late.


 Dude, not to say those things are bad but think of the quality of people that perform in pornography. If they were in porn they would just be on the streets selling their body and buying drugs all the same. Mafia? Maybe waaaaaay back in the day.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> That anecdotal evidence was so convincing. I will never jerk it again, or ever have sex (same result, so ban that too, right?).
> Maybe I'll cut it off. Then everything will be great for me.
> 
> In seriousness, if you feel it works for you, fair enough, I'm happy for you.


That's an extreme position I do not hold, I'm more for moderation not complete abstinence. All the good things in life taken at once is what destroys the lives of great men, trust me I've tried.


----------



## minimized

Turns out this thread earns a facepalm.


----------



## steve2006

life01 said:


> should i ask?what have got against porn?


Addictive. Leads to hours being spent looking at it when that time could be spent studying or socialising. 
Can lead to erectile dysfunction. Some guys can only get hard with some of the sickest nastiest porn. They cant get it hard for a girl. 
Leads to excessive masturbation. Going once was never enough for me. It had to be a few times. Obviously this has its own problems. 
No desire or motivation to pursue women. When you have a sexual release availible on demand from a large harem of 9/10 girls on your hard drive, you will have little desire to get actual girls.

These are just my findings. I am sure there are more. Lurk the yourbrainrebalnced thread and your mind will be blown at just how bad this addiction can get. If you have never practiced abstinence then you arent really in a position to comment. Obviously you have to try going at least 30 days to find out. Lucky for you No Fap April is just round the corner.


----------



## Nonsensical

steve2006 said:


> Addictive. Leads to hours being spent looking at it when that time could be spent studying or socialising.
> Can lead to erectile dysfunction. Some guys can only get hard with some of the sickest nastiest porn. They cant get it hard for a girl.
> Leads to excessive masturbation. Going once was never enough for me. It had to be a few times. Obviously this has its own problems.
> No desire or motivation to pursue women. When you have a sexual release availible on demand from a large harem of 9/10 girls on your hard drive, you will have little desire to get actual girls.
> 
> These are just my findings. I am sure there are more. Lurk the yourbrainrebalnced thread and your mind will be blown at just how bad this addiction can get. If you have never practiced abstinence then you arent really in a position to comment. Obviously you have to try going at least 30 days to find out. Lucky for you No Fap April is just round the corner.


Pretty much everyone drinks eventually in their life time, does that make everyone immoral alcoholics? I think those people that have a serious problem figure out they have a PROBLEM at some point. For example when you realize you stay in a dark dungeon/basement at all times and masturbate to pictures of squirrels.


----------



## life01

Nonsensical said:


> Pretty much everyone drinks eventually in their life time, does that make everyone immoral alcoholics? I think those people that have a serious problem figure out they have a PROBLEM at some point. For example when you realize you stay in a dark dungeon/basement at all times and masturbate to pictures of squirrels.


^ agreed


----------



## TheLone Aji

I abstained for two weeks... twice... and saw zero results. But hell, what do I know...


----------



## Sam M.

Oh my f***ing God! Enough with this garbage!


----------



## Waddupshuga

Bro,it's not the masturbation--it's the porn. True words.


----------



## meepie

Turns out eating/doing/not dooing anything causes cancer. You can find just about [insert name of food/activity] causing [illness] article on the internet.


----------



## Nonsensical

meepie said:


> Turns out eating/doing/not dooing anything causes cancer. You can find just about [insert name of food/activity] causing [illness] article on the internet.


That's colon cancer and you should have that looked at.


----------



## Setolac

Pornography and masturbation will destroy you.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark

Waddupshuga said:


> Bro,it's not the masturbation--it's the porn. True words.


 Yeah I'd say fair play to chucking the porn. It's all kinds of dodgy and no one needs it.


----------



## heysam

Oh really? Sh!t. *tosses vibrators out the window* jk. I don't believe it causes Anxiety.


----------



## jonny neurotic

Why do these threads start of about masturbation and end up talking about porn. Can we stick to one thing at a time pleas. Is it masturbation per se or does it need to involve porn? Also what about so called porn addicts who do not have SA? 

The psychology today article talked about socially dominant vs submissive males. Social anxiety is not social submissivness. It's social anxiety. There is no correlation between the two. So far as levels of D2 receptor binding go, I have seen no evidence that this doesn't come first. Compulsive gambling, so called internet addiction, and porn addiction are all correlated with reuced D2 binding but where is the evidence that these people don't have a predisposition. Also there is no solid evidence for reduced D2 binding being involved in SA.

From the crumby psychology today article(and do realise that it is just a blog not a good source of scientifc info); No one knows in what percentage of those with SAD porn use is a contributing factor, because no studies exist.


----------



## momogitiramisu

well this is bull sh*t.


----------



## Imbored21

Ok i did the no fap challenge before and here were my findings.
- I had much more energy in the morning waking up (im concluding from this that masturbation/sex right before bed will make you wake up groggy and tired.)
-a little more energy throughtout the day
- many dreams about sex 
-the first four days are the hardest and then you start to lose your sex drive
-anxiety stayed the same

My conclusion: 
Abstainng from masturbation will give you more energy and that's about it, i would recomend not binging like most people do though. (by binging i mean masturbating because you're bored, not because you feel like it)


----------



## Bloodyneptune

And here I thought SA was a chemical imbalance.


----------



## rain001

rain001 said:


> something about the topic


----------



## noodlely

The number of times I masturbate ranges around 6-10 times everyday. It's safe to say that if this isn't addict-level masturbation, it's pretty close. I'll rub one out by watching porn in the bedroom, the shower, basically anywhere where I think I'm alone. I probably smell like cum all the time and don't even know it. My anxiety levels are high and memory is extremely short. It's also really hard to think clearly and pay attention. Anyways, I've decided to go cold-turkey on the masturbation. If cutting back doesn't actually help mentally, it should at least help cut down on the internet usage somewhat.


----------



## Otherside

Bloodyneptune said:


> And here I thought SA was a chemical imbalance.


It is. I was twelve when my SA was diagnosed, probably younger when it started. Which is why these threads make no sense.

I suppose it's the placebo effect. Whatever works, I guess.


----------



## ripsta99

masturbation doesn't cause anxiety. if it did then people having sex would be more anxious too.


----------



## ripsta99

Bloodyneptune said:


> And here I thought SA was a chemical imbalance.


it is...these thoughts obviously are harder to control than normal people, so yeah i would say chemical imbalance.


----------



## expopro

*Listen, Children...*



Cam1 said:


> Yes, the Catholic Church


Masturbation is a healthy and natural thing to do in one's life; it doesn't matter if you're married, single, or in a relationship. Sometimes there are disorders which cause you to masturbate a lot and this in turn doesn't allow you to enjoy other daily functions in life; however, the masturbation is not wrong even in this case what is wrong is what is causing it and the fact that you may hurt yourself by having an uncontrollable impulse to do it. How uncontrollable or pathological the motives are ONLY A PROFESSIONAL can diagnose this, so don't self-diagnose yourself much less attempt to diagnose others.

Other than that, masturbation is not only allowed but necessary to release 'tension'. The most natural social way to release tension is to express yourself as you are in any social situation and find a way to express your feelings for someone or express your mind about what you think about anything you may be talking about. Unfortunately in our society, thanks to institutionalized religion such as the Catholic Church, feelings of guilt and shame are brought about not only about masturbation but about many areas in life this backward religion calls dogmas turning many healthy activities which make life enjoyable turn into these series of psychosis and neurosis because the Catholic Church is so suggestive it makes people feel guilty and not talk about their nature and their desires in a natural way; it's all suggestive in the sense male saints are these gigantic misogynists and female saints are for the most part 'chaste' and if not chaste outright 'virgins' yuuck! Now that is an aberration, to deny yourself because of these religious models they paint for people who in the first place many never existed and for those who did they certainly did not lead chaste and virginal or honorable lives. They were intolerant hating bigots like the bunch of repressed little men called priests in this tawdry religion.

So social anxiety is un-related to masturbation. If you feel anxious you may want to masturbate and that's perfectly normal, because you need a way to release tension. It's not that you don't want to or cannot express what you feel for somebody or speak your mind bluntly it's just that sometimes society doesn't allow you to, it's "not proper" and sometimes there's outright no chance of going over to someone you like and letting them know in some way you're interested in them in a sexual way. You don't have to be blunt about it, a slight touch to the finger or a caress to her hand can suffice for her to know subtly but surely. Sometimes the person is with someone else, in a situation you have no part of or with her parents or what have you. You may never see her again, so you might as well capture the moment in your mind by masturbating and then going about your life which is full of new surprises.

Finally, society still has a lot of repression and the human being is such a strange and cruel animal that it instills and perpetuates these repressions and feelings of guilt especially with people they find not attracted to. Such is the case that someone who feels unattractive is more likely to have these puritan feelings and feelings of shame and guilt than is someone who is more attractive and has more chances for sexual partners and especially a lot more social approval.

Yep! The human race is still in its orangutan stage as far as brain evolution is concerned; we're looking at another 200 million years before our brains change and that's iffy, because if people don't work at it evolution reaches stability and happens but NOT for the best!

Life is hard enough as it is with enough violence, put downs, disillusions, and injustices. You don't need to feel guilty for releasing tension by masturbating; that is just beyond cruelty. Not even animals are as cruel towards one another. Humans, though, that's a different story.

Peace!


----------



## corbeaublanc

*frownie face* even still, chances are you had sa prior...or your still going to masturbate. well-five minutes of happiness can't kill, unless they've proven that too :/


----------



## kent0

I don't think its masterbation that is the problem, but its the mindset that it is wrong or shameful or has serious consequences major role in the anxiety and having those symptoms. many things go on with our life, even if you don't masterbate wouldnt really make difference, unless you know and find out things, you need to take care of (i.e sleep, socialization, exercise, healthy eating etc).


----------



## Wizard1969

Have not heard that it is masturbation that causes anxiety, but a lack of sex. The interesting thing in the study I read was that masturbation does not relieve the anxiety caused by a lack of sex (although it did remove other forms of tension). There is a particular chemical released by the brain when having "real" sex that does not get released during masturbation. If anyone really wants to know I will be happy to dig up the study. I remember the chemical had to do with the regulation of milk in lactating women (although men have the chemical as well).


----------



## Georgije

I only masturbate once or twice a week, which (from what i read on the internet) is supposed to be more rarely than most people. I idn't think this has any effect on my SA.

In general i seem to have a much less pronounced sex drive than most people, but it's ok, at least i don't feel so bad about being a virgin


----------



## Ryukil

That is one of the most stupid things I have ever heard.


----------



## Skoomax

No. Masturbation has nothing to do with anxiety.

Watching too much porn only makes you a bit too picky over the looks of people.


----------



## shytoguy

not masturbating for me has the same effects as drinking alcohol. i lose some inhibition, i stare at hot girls when i normally wouldn't even notice after i masturbated. i don't know if there's a correlation with anxiety or not but for sure i'm different personality-wise.


----------



## theoverthinker87

shytoguy said:


> not masturbating for me has the same effects as drinking alcohol. i lose some inhibition, i stare at hot girls when i normally wouldn't even notice after i masturbated. i don't know if there's a correlation with anxiety or not but for sure i'm different personality-wise.


Yep, I agree with this. Anytime ive gone a few days without I would feel more of an urge to approach girls (if in a bar/club setting or something similar) were as normally I wouldnt even consider it (technically thats a sign that theres less SA involved in approaching girls if I havent masturbated?)

The non-direct effects are pretty obvious i.e. if you get hooked on masturbating you can permanently let it take the place of getting your thrills from girls leading you to not bothering to even try communicating with girls. Also as a previous post says, masturbating a lot usually means a lot of porn watching, which means a lot of internet time using up your time where you could be doing some form of socialising or some other tasks that may help you on the road to "curing" your SA, so therefore its doing your SA no favours.

However despite all this, its a hard habbit to break!


----------



## Setolac

theoverthinker87 said:


> Yep, I agree with this. Anytime ive gone a few days without I would feel more of an urge to approach girls (if in a bar/club setting or something similar) were as normally I wouldnt even consider it (technically thats a sign that theres less SA involved in approaching girls if I havent masturbated?)
> 
> The non-direct effects are pretty obvious i.e. if you get hooked on masturbating you can permanently let it take the place of getting your thrills from girls leading you to not bothering to even try communicating with girls. Also as a previous post says, masturbating a lot usually means a lot of porn watching, which means a lot of internet time using up your time where you could be doing some form of socialising or some other tasks that may help you on the road to "curing" your SA, so therefore its doing your SA no favours.
> 
> However despite all this, its a hard habbit to break!


Once you break the habbit young one, you will soon achieve transcendence. The amount of energy that you could redirect from masturbation and pornography to alternate useful energy is overwhelming.


----------



## GotAnxiety

It really hard to do, But i believe there some truth to this.

Damn son just keep your hands busy and always be around people so you can't touch yourself lol lol. 

Take up nitting or somethin.


----------



## TheTraveler

LOL im sorry that is just soooo not true.


----------



## x89codered89x

That Youtube link of the great porn experiment is saying something more key than just "masterbation causes SA." It's saying incessantly novel internet porn does - in a way no Playboy mag ever did. We get overloaded with reward chemicals in the brain watching porn because are brains are programmed to treat each woman differently and then get burnt out. Then normal rewards ( e.g. talking to people ) aren't as natural and don't work anymore.


----------



## PickleNose

InfiniteBlaze said:


> lawd, not this again.
> 
> *This may just be the most overposted topic, right after "Am I Ugly"* and "I'm X and I've never had a GF"


 At least you can say most of the people who ask about their appearance are sincere and really want to know. The masturbation people are preaching.


----------



## Torkani

Masturbation might cause anxiety for some people because it can cause shame. But for most people, it probably won't.


----------



## modus

Today in class we learned something interesting. If guys masturbate/have sex more than 3x a week, their sperm count goes down.

In my mind, this could really effect motivation and lead to anxiety problems, as you may want to do things, but the sexual energy is not there to do so. It's pretty much a known truth that how much you masturbate effects your personality.. what we're stuck on is just _how much_ it contributes to anxiety.


----------



## Psychology

Some of the logic on here is ridiculous. Just because something causes anxiety for one person doesn't mean it will for everyone. So comments like "oh well I have anxiety and I don't masturbate much" mean nothing. Your anxiety is caused by something else. There isn't one source for anxiety. It's caused by many things.

And yes there's a clear link between EXCESSIVE masturbation and anxiety,, primarily in men. Why? See article below.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog...-the-cowardly-lion-just-masturbating-too-much

End of.


----------



## prisonofmind

I saw the thread too, tried it. Lasted 3 days and 7 hours. (Sorry for the TMI)


Didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Spritz11

Pfffft.


----------



## Andy Harglesis

I'm surprised that there's so few female users writing here.

It's like a whole thread talking about masturbating, but mostly only applying it to males.

Last time I checked, from both personal experience and statistics, 75% of U.S. females, on average, masturbate before 18, and about 50% do it regularly.

That would mean that millions of underaged girls masturbate.

How come I only see people talking about masturbation in regards of males only?

I've known girls, and most of them admitted to masturbating, some as much or more than males do. 

One girl I knew was 11 and she admitted to masturbating to gay porn(porn with dudes getting it on). Guess what? She doesn't have Social Anxiety ... oh, and she's a girl.

Shocking. 



Not.

Oprah the billionaire did a study on older women (25 >) and revealed that almost one in three women for every three men will watch porn and masturbate to it.

Although, more females liked erotica/visual porn mixes more than males did(most males prefered just visual porn only), it doesn't change the situation.


----------



## Andy Harglesis

Andy Harglesis said:


> study on older women (25 >).


I strongly assume this applies to younger women as well. There's just some wall in society that doesn't enable girls or women to talk and be more open about their self-pleasing habits, but trust me the majority of females in the U.S., and worldwide do it, and if this shame-game ended, I'd bet even more would do it regularly, coming closer to males.


----------



## prisonofmind

^ Maybe the ladies are more self-conscious about discussing it openly.


----------



## cricklewood

Omg i stopped drinking fizzy drinks and now my anxiety is gone. I have it all figured out. I don't know how it works but trust me on it. Trust me on it dammnit!!!!!


----------



## strelok

All those all-day wankers who try to defend their porn here...
Masturbation causes a dopamine spike, just like anything rewarding->addicting.
Whether its gambling, porn, masturbation, gaming or drugs.
Draining dopamine = desentisized dopamine receptors
There is no difference in masturbating everyday and taking mdma so often that your body is desentisized to serotonin like hell.
Thats why all your masturbation and porn made contributed A LOT to your SA.
But if you dont want to believe it, dont believe it. Try to escape your weird freak/social awkward/loser life by doing loser stuff all day. masturbate and hide in your basement.


----------



## strelok

And I would like to add that everyone who just goes into defense mode "don't take away my fapping and porn please! your theories are wrong!!!!" without even trying it himself deserves his SA. And deserves it to experience even worse.
But who would have NO motivation to try such a simple thing.. hm?
Or could it be that the low motivation comes from low dopamine?
And why do you masturbate at all? Could it be that you are addicted to it, and therefore don't want to (or better: CAN'T) stop it?
Tell me please. Because we all know that low motivation, low confidence, addictional behaviour.. etc. are all NOT related to dopamine,, right? oh wait..


----------



## Coupon

True. Masturbation decreases testosterone, testosterone is what makes you confident. Once I decided to abstain from masturbation forever, I became much more confident. I was like a different person.


----------



## tieffers

strelok said:


> There is no difference in masturbating everyday and taking mdma so often that your body is desentisized to serotonin like hell.


The feelings you have during an orgasm are attributed to dopamine and afterwards oxytocin (which can encourage 'socially reinforced learning and empathy' not that I'm saying it's going to cure your SA or anything). MDMA, on the other hand, releases unnatural amounts of serotonin from its storage sites. To give you an idea of just how much serotonin it releases, it can actually result in hyperthermia, heart arrhythmia, or kidney failure. You can google serotonin syndrome or serotonergic neurotoxicity if you want to know more about it.

Excluding the kinds of neurological dysfunction that can arise from an addiction to masturbation, occasional orgasms certainly won't change your brain chemistry for the worse, or make you desensitized to any neurotransmitter. It's a measured release of natural opiates that you are inducing in a natural way, that both your body and your mind are made to be prepared for. It is definitely not the equivalent of taking an illicit drug like MDMA...though it might feel like it. I don't know; it's not like I know what taking an ecstasy tab feels like.

tl;dr - MDMA destroys serotonin axons; orgasms don't. Not that there aren't negative effects associated with over-masturbation. But this isn't one of them.


----------



## IveGotToast




----------



## fredbloggs02

Might it have anything to do with the stigma attached to it? I feel most people in Western society are made to feel ashamed of their sexuality. If you are susceptible to shame in the eyes of the community who tell you: "masturbation is shameful, you should have a girlfriend by now"- even if you don't believe that yourself, might it not(to speak candidly) rub off on them?

This cannot be a universal truth. Diogenes masturbated in the streets of Athens proudly. He didn't lose sleep over calling the men of Athens around him before beating them with his stick shouting at them: "I said men, not scoundrels!" I would do the same if I had the courage... As I leap out of the way in the middle of a piss in the forest when a woman comes by pushing her pram and you can get done for indecent exposure- I don't. I would likely feel less anxious if I stopped, but I would rather negate what I feel to be the true cause of anxiety, without castrating myself if that is possible.


----------



## Coupon

It makes sense that masturbation would cause anxiety. When humans lived in the jungle, we weren't smart enough to figure out masturbation. If you wanted that pleasure, you had to get a girlfriend. So the brain assumes that if you are masturbating, you are actually having sex.

So if you masturbate every day, your brain goes "Oh this is sooo good, we are procreating every day, no point to making yourself any more handsome or any better, 'cause we can't get any better than this. Might as well slack off."

But if you abstain, your brain goes "OH **** OH **** THIS IS SO TERRIBLE, I HAVEN'T PASSED ON MY GENES IN A LONG TIME"
and then your pituitary gland tells this to your testicles:
"C'MON TESTES, MAKE SOME MORE TESTOSTERONE SO WE CAN GET MORE CONFIDENT HERE, WE NEED TO GET A GIRLFRIEND NOW!!!!"

It sounds stupid but it makes sense.


----------



## Neddy123

Coupon said:


> It makes sense that masturbation would cause anxiety. When humans lived in the jungle, we weren't smart enough to figure out masturbation. If you wanted that pleasure, you had to get a girlfriend. So the brain assumes that if you are masturbating, you are actually having sex.
> 
> So if you masturbate every day, your brain goes "Oh this is sooo good, we are procreating every day, no point to making yourself any more handsome or any better, 'cause we can't get any better than this. Might as well slack off."
> 
> But if you abstain, your brain goes "OH **** OH **** THIS IS SO TERRIBLE, I HAVEN'T PASSED ON MY GENES IN A LONG TIME"
> and then your pituitary gland tells this to your testicles:
> "C'MON TESTES, MAKE SOME MORE TESTOSTERONE SO WE CAN GET MORE CONFIDENT HERE, WE NEED TO GET A GIRLFRIEND NOW!!!!"
> 
> It sounds stupid but it makes sense.


It sounds stupid because it is stupid. Humans are intelligent enough to know that masturbation is not sex.

As others have said i think the only reason you could link masturbation to anxiety is the feeling of "shame" you have afterwards. But honestly, I sometimes go days without doing it and i don't think it makes a difference to me personally.


----------



## Billy2

Just saying you're a ****ing idiot. It's just the placebo effect. You had confidence that quitting might work, you told yourself it would. Now that you believe you are cured, you kind of are. The placebo effect is very effective in SA, because SA is caused by a lack of confidence in itself. So the confidence given from the treatment helps you.


----------



## tablesaw2

the thread title can be made more accurate by simply adding "for me" onto the end of it.
you don't need to know about any of the hormonal or other neurochemical changes that excessive masturbation/porn causes or doesn't cause. all you have to do is try it for yourself. maybe it will help your sa, maybe it wont, but people who claim that masturbation has nothing to do with sa or that it has everything to do with sa are merely speaking for themselves. so don't knock it till you try it, and even then, don't knock someone else's experiences. placebo effect or not, it shouldn't matter if it continues to be effective.

personally, my sa came about within the last two years. i'm withholding orgasm for a month to see what happens. i'm at 6 days now and started feeling more confident/at ease on day 4. i'm also happier. could it be a placebo? sure. you just have to wait and find out for yourself instead of shouting down people on forums who have had success.


----------



## Porterdog

R3served said:


> I don't know if I'm having a lucky couple of days but I remember a few days ago someone posted a thread about how masturbation can cause you to have anxiety.so I figured, what the heck? How does that have anything to do with social anxiety? Then I thought, hmm I might as well give it a try. I haven't masturbated in 3 days and I'm already starting to feel better. I know it's cause of masturbation because I haven't changed any of my normal routines besides refraining from masturbation. Plus I saw articles about the negative effects of masturbstion; anxiety, fatigue, blurry eyes, lower back pain, etc. i had all of those symptoms. I'm not ashamed to admit I masturbated once a day every day, seven days a week, 365 days a year, and that's gonna change. Trust me on this for those who masturbate a lot, limit ur masturbation and you will see positive results!


I did no-fap February and didn't change at all.


----------



## monotonous

turns out everything cause ****ing anxiety


----------



## Implicate

strelok said:


> And I would like to add that everyone who just goes into defense mode "don't take away my fapping and porn please! your theories are wrong!!!!" without even trying it himself deserves his SA. And deserves it to experience even worse.
> But who would have NO motivation to try such a simple thing.. hm?
> Or could it be that the low motivation comes from low dopamine?
> And why do you masturbate at all? Could it be that you are addicted to it, and therefore don't want to (or better: CAN'T) stop it?
> Tell me please. Because we all know that low motivation, low confidence, addictional behaviour.. etc. are all NOT related to dopamine,, right? oh wait..


I masturbate because it feels good.

It's so awesome that you are telling people if they masturbate they deserve a mental illness though! I know you did a good experiment and had control factors and tested many hypotheses to come to this conclusion....oh, wait :\

It's such a natural behavior ingrained in us that fetuses in the womb masturbate, which is great because we can take the nurture right out of any argument and comfortably attribute it to nature.


----------



## Carla714

A friend of mine said it definitely changes his mentality when he is out. He is more engaged with others when he is out, because he hasn't just jacked off to better looking women at home the last 3 days.


----------



## bluecrime

Regular masturbation lowers your chances of prostate cancer. That is proven fact.


----------



## Persephone The Dread

masturbation is fine, problematic masturbation or sex obsession causes all kinds of problems mainly with focusing but also can contribute to anxiety/depression. But as long as you don't do it _that _often, you're fine. In fact it has many physical health benefits for guy's at least.


----------



## roziedozie

maybe its because ppl feel self conscious and guilty when they masturbate...like they did something wrong and everyone judges them...You feel like you have this big sticker on your forehead that says "hey I just masturbated" and everyone knows wht you did in your room alone last night..


----------



## Organism

It also has something to do with the amount of masturbation. If you're doing it basically every day, often more than once a day, then it's pretty unhealthy. It becomes a compulsive behavior. If you just start to fap whenever you're bored, you become desensitized, guilty/ashamed/angry with yourself for spending so much time doing it. Also, I know for a lot of guys ejaculating takes a lot out of them physically, my bf always crashes and is out for ages after orgasming. If you're doing that frequently, at odd hours, that also messes with your sleep schedule and stuff, which supposedly also makes things worse. But masturbating every once in a while is fine, and a good way to release sexual tension (although to the people going cold turkey, more power to you). I think it's just when quantity becomes a priority over quality that masturbation starts screwing with you.


----------



## RupK

R3served said:


> I don't know if I'm having a lucky couple of days but I remember a few days ago someone posted a thread about how masturbation can cause you to have anxiety.so I figured, what the heck? How does that have anything to do with social anxiety? Then I thought, hmm I might as well give it a try. I haven't masturbated in 3 days and I'm already starting to feel better. I know it's cause of masturbation because I haven't changed any of my normal routines besides refraining from masturbation. Plus I saw articles about the negative effects of masturbstion; anxiety, fatigue, blurry eyes, lower back pain, etc. i had all of those symptoms. I'm not ashamed to admit I masturbated once a day every day, seven days a week, 365 days a year, and that's gonna change. Trust me on this for those who masturbate a lot, limit ur masturbation and you will see positive results!


Only explanation to that I can see is, by not masturbating you're just building up your desire for sex. A strong desire would naturally allow you to ignore your anxiety, the stronger emotion would be the source of your attention while your anxiety would float into the background of your consciousness.

I've gone 3 months without masturbating. It did seem to have positive effects - very minor ones though - plus I don't really have any anxiety issues so I can't say if it had any effects on anxiety but, without going into details, it ended messy, cum everywhere.


----------



## Digital Dictator

I like the part that masturbation leads to social anxiety. If that's the case, every man who has walked on the face of the planet up until now has had social anxiety. What a lame thread. Learn to control your sexual urges a tad.


----------



## ssakcussdom

even married guys (females) masturbate....so your assumptions are wrong.


----------



## TailsAlone

Wow, I used to think my SA was caused by hereditary, developmental and environmental factors.

But it makes so much more sense to assume that a common, natural thing people do all over the world would be the culprit of a rare disorder. :roll


----------



## Sinatra

One time I went 2 weeks without masturbating and felt the same, but I'll try it again for longer this time and see if it works.


----------



## retepe94

Coupon said:


> It makes sense that masturbation would cause anxiety. When humans lived in the jungle, we weren't smart enough to figure out masturbation. If you wanted that pleasure, you had to get a girlfriend. So the brain assumes that if you are masturbating, you are actually having sex.
> 
> So if you masturbate every day, your brain goes "Oh this is sooo good, we are procreating every day, no point to making yourself any more handsome or any better, 'cause we can't get any better than this. Might as well slack off."
> 
> But if you abstain, your brain goes "OH **** OH **** THIS IS SO TERRIBLE, I HAVEN'T PASSED ON MY GENES IN A LONG TIME"
> and then your pituitary gland tells this to your testicles:
> "C'MON TESTES, MAKE SOME MORE TESTOSTERONE SO WE CAN GET MORE CONFIDENT HERE, WE NEED TO GET A GIRLFRIEND NOW!!!!"
> 
> It sounds stupid but it makes sense.


Kinda doesn't make any sense, masturbation is natural and imo although I'm a virgin it has helped me be a bit more familiar with how sex would be. Tbh I really, honestly don't see the big issue with masturbation, gosh it's a natural thing.

And masturbation doesn't prevent me from doing anything.


----------



## RoveRanger

Coupon said:


> When humans lived in the jungle, we weren't smart enough to figure out masturbation.


Seriously? You think a caveman at some point touched the dangly thing between his legs and noticed a really nice sensation then left it completely alone?

I was anxious since before puberty. Testosterone has nothing do with with this.


----------



## noproblem

On one side, we got the masturbation addicts, people who just cannot stop masturbating for more than a few hour. These kind of people probably have their hand on their shaft as they are reading this, and they would rather die than to accept the idea that masturbation can be detrimental to their anxiety cure.

On the other side, we got the celibates, those that believe that any masturbation will result as direct increase to their anxiety, so try to completely remove any sexual desires as possible. Their belief is the longer they can abstain from masturbation, the better. They most likely believe in the loaded gun theory.

In the middle, we got the moderates, the minority, that believe that once in a while masturbation is ok. Too much can be harmful to their anxiety cure, as well as the polar opposite. They are usually more apt at seeing the pros and cons of scientific fact and theories, and have a more open view around them compared to the narrow minded view of the extremists.

Then there is those group of people who absolutely refuse to be classified into a category, but we can imagine them floating in space because their opinions don't matter, its safe to ignore them.


----------



## life01

why is it only male masterbation that is considered bad


----------



## Raphael200

monotonous said:


> turns out everything cause ****ing anxiety


So it seems.


----------



## retepe94

life01 said:


> why is it only male masterbation that is considered bad


Exactly, I think the masturbation theory is bs (no offence)


----------



## SamtheScuttlefish

Cause=/= Only cause. And what causes something for one person does not cause it for every person. Something both sides should understand. I can't link due to vein mobile ATM, but my favorite thing about the prostate cancer mastubation statistics is that you can easy find studies that say masturbation increases/decreases your risk by 33% (exact percent going either way) so I always use it as an example when I say statistics aren't everything. In my personal experience while masturbation didn't cause my anxiety, not masturbating ups my game and decreases my anxiety all around. Because since I can't even halfway sexually satisfy myself and I'm already socially unsatisfied I have to do whatever I can to alleviate one of the two. So I go out and practice talking to people, work on my game, and get more comfortable in life because I'm forced to. Excuse any errors, mobile device and autocorrect are the enemy.


----------



## Arg

I do think that it is different for everyone. For some, masturbation could very well be a cause of SA, even if its a minor one. Some think it's BS, they don't see it as a contributing factor to their SA.

I know that for me, watching porn while masturbating hurts me in a lot of ways. After I do it for a couple days straight I get irritable, incredibly antisocial, and generally just "out of it" / in a daze. Hell yes I enjoy it while I'm doing it, but its just a temporary high, just like any other drug. At least that's my experience. Masturbating is healthy, but in moderation. I've decided to cut out porn and to cut down on masturbating and I know that well help me.

Sometimes I laugh about this debate because honestly, it just depends on the person. :wink


----------



## WillYouStopDave

I think the only way masturbating is going to be the primary cause of your entire anxiety complex is if you (deep down) believe that it's wrong to masturbate.

If you believe it's wrong to begin with, of course you're going to be anxious about it because you're going to have this stupid internal conflict with yourself every time you think about it.

I wouldn't blame masturbation. You can thank whomever it was that planted that nasty little gremlin in your head that's always making you feel guilty for enjoying yourself.


----------



## GoodKidMadCity

Only if it's a morality issue that's embedded deep inside you. I will masturbate forever


----------



## Crimson Lotus

*Citation needed*


----------



## Owl Eyes

tehuti88 said:


> *"Turns out masturbation does cause social anxiety"*
> 
> But I don't masturbate! What caused MY social anxiety?? :cry


Same here... I don't think the two relate.


----------



## TheLone Aji

I abstained for 1 month in order to experiment this theory, here is my unbiased input. I was extremely horny for the entire month, I saw absolutely no improvement and I was extremely disappointed, the thing I remember most was wanting to **** anything that had a vagina and a heartbeat, honestly, I don't even want to discuss that. It didn't help me at all, aside from the very negligible ego-boost it gives you when you stop fapping for weeks, it gives you nothing. But that's just me, I highly recommend trying it yourself before making any judgments.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I call bs on this.


----------



## bintuae

i think it does esp when its in excess..
i noticed most anxiety meds cause sexual dysfunction so maybe thats the reason?


----------



## retepe94

Norfolkaaa said:


> This makes no sense because its something that most people do SA or not.
> 
> lol


----------



## Kalliber

lol.. i can't believe people think its actually related to sa.. lol


----------



## CWe

I will continue to Masturbate everyday/365 days regardless!

It feels so good and makes me feel better


----------



## StayTrueToYou

I love some of the euphemisms for masturbation in this thread like "spanking the monkey" or "cranking the weasel." 

I tried nofap and I could not last more than three days. I generally "spank the monkey" about 1-3 times a day depending on how horny I am. I don't see how you can possibly stop without chaining your arms to the wall.


----------



## Sacrieur

The OP is experiencing a temporary elevation in testosterone levels. After about a week or so they'll drop back down.

So no, no it doesn't cause SA.


----------



## Midwesterner

I do see how "me time" can contribute to SA because many guys have used it as a substitute for going out into the social world. Think about it, if you know you are going to please yourself in that manner, then you may feel like you don't need to go out and find a girl to do it with. 

I still think it's mainly up to the individual, though. Not masturbating for long periods of time contributes to stress, which isn't helpful at all to someone who has SA and is already stressed. 

Don't forget, most guys regularly masturbate, contrary to what they say, and most of these guys don't have bad SA and their social lives are fine. So if masturbation is so bad, then how are all these guys succeeding socially?

I think it comes down to the person. Are they doing enough action socially to be healthy? They must make the social decision themselves, and not masturbating won't be the sole factor in that decision. They have to want to socialize, and want to act on that desire.


----------



## Rich19

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> How would a math debate work? You argue over whether 2+6=8 or something?


Well the reason does need bit of....working out


----------



## MysteryCoolGuyX

*No Fap Crew* Checking in


----------



## PersonPersoning

Theres some science behind the negative effects of fapping.
http://yourbrainonporn.com/
I cant urge you enough to read up on this if you have anxiety, depression, memory problems, low self esteem, erectile dysfunction etc.
Its not to say masterbation caused our anxiety. It didnt. But there is a powerful effect when you stop for at least a week that i experienced before relapsing. A catalyst for personal change.

Routine Masterbation to porn floods the brain with dopamine. Each click, and each new model or video releases another dopamine hit. Like a drug, a tolerance is built. The brain then downregulates dopamine receptors to balance out this artificial increase in dopamine caused by masterbating and porn. The results? You now feel less pleasure, less excitement during the day over the little things in life that are suppose to trigger you to act, to engage, to connect.

We already have this problem. We dont need icing on the cake. I started my 3rd nofap streak today. Im determined, and will return within a few months to this post with positive success stories for all you neighsaying nancys. I couldnt be anymore deeper in the mud right now. But ive recently learned that i dont have to listen to this negative voice anymore torturing me. Telling me how bad it is, and further will get. That voice is not me.

http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/


----------



## Sacrieur

PersonPersoning said:


> Theres some science behind the negative effects of fapping.
> http://yourbrainonporn.com/
> I cant urge you enough to read up on this if you have anxiety, depression, memory problems, low self esteem, erectile dysfunction etc.
> Its not to say masterbation caused our anxiety. It didnt. But there is a powerful effect when you stop for at least a week that i experienced before relapsing. A catalyst for personal change.
> 
> Routine Masterbation to porn floods the brain with dopamine. Each click, and each new model or video releases another dopamine hit. Like a drug, a tolerance is built. The brain then downregulates dopamine receptors to balance out this artificial increase in dopamine caused by masterbating and porn. The results? You now feel less pleasure, less excitement during the day over the little things in life that are suppose to trigger you to act, to engage, to connect.
> 
> We already have this problem. We dont need icing on the cake. I started my 3rd nofap streak today. Im determined, and will return within a few months to this post with positive success stories for all you neighsaying nancys. I couldnt be anymore deeper in the mud right now. But ive recently learned that i dont have to listen to this negative voice anymore torturing me. Telling me how bad it is, and further will get. That voice is not me.
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/NoFap/


Hasty conclusions and speculation is not science.


----------



## masterridley

For some people it can throw them into depression (that's me).
So yes.

For others, rubbing one out is not a big deal and they think nothing of it.

I think that summarizes the situation pretty well


----------



## One Man Band

*Doesn't work for me...*

I've tried that before and nothing changed. Last year, I stopped for about 10 days, the longest I have gone since I started, and if anything, I was even more anxious than I was before. I hardly even masturbate anymore, not because I think it'll cure my anxiety, but it just doesn't feel good anymore. The happiness it used to bring now brings up feelings of disgust and depression. It makes me feel worthless because I'd much rather be with a girl instead of being hunched-over on my computer chair with my left hand on the mouse. I'm going on about 2 and a half months since I've had a whack and I feel as anxious as I was before I slowed down.


----------



## Ricardomg93

I just get more anxious when i don't masturbate, also comes the problem that you end up relieving yourself while you sleep lol
Masturbation and anxiety just relates if you think that masturbation is a bad thing, also by not masturbating you just raise your chances of having prostate cancer


----------



## Senpai

Don't believe everything you hear on the internet, a lot of it claims to be scientific when it's really run by some religious group.

Also.. if that were the case, pretty much everyone would have SA.


----------



## apx24

Jesus Christ, why can't this thread die already


----------

